# Transatel ?



## [MGZ] Shralldam (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Étant frontalier, je suis souvent en Belgique et en France. Naturellement, cela conduit très régulièrement à des dépassements de forfaits qui, s'ils ne sont pas énormes (je fais attention, tout de même), pourraient être fortement réduits à mon avis.

Je suis tombé sur Transatel en faisant quelques recherches sur le Net, et je voulais savoir si certains utilisateurs de ces forums ont un abonnement chez cet opérateur international, qui permet de téléphoner au tarif local en France, en Belgique, au Luxembourg et aux Pays-Bas (l'Allemagne et la Suisse arrivent, apparemment). Est-il fiable ? Est-ce qu'il fonctionne bien avec un iPhone :love: ?

J'ai lu qu'en Belgique c'est le réseau de BASE qui est utilisé Quid de sa couverture 3G ? Pour la France, c'est Bouygues. Une carte SIM à plusieurs numéros est fournie.

Bref, j'ai lu des avis partagés sur le Net (soit c'est génial, soit c'est tout pourri), mais cela reste tout de même intéressant, vu les tarifs internationaux exorbitants des opérateurs nationaux. Alors, qui est chez Transatel ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (10 Juin 2010)

Arf, personne ?


----------



## ptsm (15 Juin 2010)

Jveux juste te dire que t'es pas le seul à t'intéresser à cet opérateur 

Perso c'est la Suisse qu'il me faudrait. J'avais découvert Transatel y'a quelques années, et ils annonçaient déjà l'ajout de la Suisse dans les pays concernés, mais ça a pas l'air d'avancer très vite...


----------



## edelweiss73 (2 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

J'ai trouvé transatel sur internet cet été car j'étais aussi intéressé pour avoir un téléphone qui fasse France et Suisse à la fois. Et comme j'arrivais pas a trop trouvé d'avis j'ai souscrit  (qui ne tente rien n'a rien).
Bref, le service est top en fait j'ai un numéro francais et un numéro suisse et mon téléphone se met direct sur la bonne ligne et ils proposent une option pour faire suivre les appels.
Shralldam désolée par contre je pourrais pas te répondre concernant les questions techniques pour la Belgique par contre perso j'ai jamais eu de soucis.
En tout cas pour la suisse ca marche Ptsm!


----------



## su4321 (10 Septembre 2010)

Ola Shralldam, je sais pas si mais informations vont t'aider plus, Edelweiss à déjà du éclairer ta lanterne mais vu que je suis aussi frontalier Franco-Belge m'ont avis peut t'intéresser.
Alors premierement je suis tout a fait satisfait du servce proposer, dans la même situation que moi tu sais comme c'est galère de gérer son téléphone entre les deux pas, moi avec deux téléphones ( pour deux cartes SIM) j'en oublié constamment un chez moi ou au boulot ! la galère puis je suis passé chez Transatel il y a de cela 2 ans ( avec mon Iphone si j'ai besoin de préciser ) et tout roule, donc pour moi a conseiller. Parce que le probleme de l'Iphone c 'est que a l'étranger la facture internet est vite très très salé. Donc la pas de soucis, moi  j'ai pris illimité dans les deux pays donc plus de tracas.
J'espere que ca peut t'aider.
PS : petite precision masi maintenant en Belgique c'est Mobistar

Enjoy!


----------



## bmn-mac (5 Novembre 2013)

Cela fait maintenant 4 ans que je suis chez eux, et aujourd'hui j'en ai vraiment marre !
Voila mon avis, en tant qu' "ancien" :
- Le réseau marche mal en Suisse, mais ca c'est normal car ils utilisent Orange CH au lieu de Swisscom, le seul opérateur avec une couverture correcte.
- Le système de bascule d'une ligne a l'autre est terrible ! A chaque changement de pays, je perd la ligne pendant au moins 1 heure, et je dois redémarrer mon téléphone au moins 3 fois pour que ça fonctionne. C'est a chaque fois une prise de tête, et il m'est arrivé de louper des rendez vous a cause de l'impossibilité de faire marcher google maps à temps.
- Le support/sav/service client est naze : le temps d'attente est élevé, on tombe sur des africains au bout de la ligne qui comprennent rien à rien et se contentent de répondre "oui oui, on va s'en occuper", mais il ne se passe jamais rien derrière (et en 4 ans, j'en ai vu des problèmes).
- le service est très aléatoire, il m'arrive régulièrement de ne plus avoir de 3G, il faut appeler au moins 3 fois le service client pour que ca revienne ("oui oui, on va s'en occuper")
- les hors forfait font TRÈS MAL, particulièrement pour la data et les appels internationaux. On n'est notifié qu'une fois la barre des 500 de hors forfait dépassé (oui, ca m'est arrivé...), et le service client explique qu'il ne peuvent pas envoyer d'alerte avant les 500, a cause de "limitations techniques" => gros foutage de gueule
- il n'y a aucun moyen de voir sa consommation en temps réel, on a la surprise avec la facture qui arrive jamais avant le 20 du mois suivant et débitée 2 jours plus tard
- le système fidélité franchement nul : après 4 ans de bons et loyaux services, avec des factures proche des 100 par mois, je ne peux même pas renouveler gratuitement mon smartphone, il faut mettre 200 de sa poche. De plus le choix des téléphone est extrêmement limité (ils n'ont jamais les smartphones récents genre Samsung ou Nexus)
- et j'en oublie surement


Bref, en conclusion, c'est l'opérateur à éviter ! On pense à un bon plan qui nous fera économiser de l'argent, mais ça revient au final nettement plus cher que d'acheter un smartphone dual sim et avoir 1 abo dans chaque pays.
Faites moi confiance, fuyiez...


----------



## tzrfzl (10 Novembre 2015)

Je déconseille vivement cet opérateur pour les raisons qui de mon point de vue et au vu de mon expérience sont les suivante :

· tarifs faussement intéressant  (puisque en réalité une foule de choses ne rentre pas dans le forfait, et les hors forfaits sont donc systématiques et exhorbitant)

· service client non professionel (information, contre-information, etc)
· défaut et rétention d'information (inconvénients de l'offre passés sous silence)
· mauvais fonctionnement de l'offre (impossibilité de recevoir appels et sms par intermittence) 
· non réparation/compensation des dommages subis
· connexion internet lente
· suspension de ligne alors qu'on m'a assuré être encore joignable 
· pas de suivi de consommation, factures exorbitantes

J'ai souscrit a transatel qui m'a proposé d'analyser ma consommation antérieure et m'a proposé soit disant un forfait très adapté : deux carte sim (FR-BE) : sauf que j'ai depuis ce jour des factures qui environnent systématiquement les 70 euros au lieu des 30 puis 40 euro d'abonnement prévus. 

peu contente de payer chaque mois entre 50 et 100 euros  (quand ce n'est pas 240 euros parce qu'il n'y a aucun suivi de consommation, ni avertissement, et que leurs tarifs sont exorbitants) j'ai fait part de mon souhait de résilier.

Un conseiller m'a alors proposé une offre soit disant avantageuse avec un carte sim intégrant mes deux numéros (BE-FR) et soit disant peu de hors forfait possible. Pour cela il fallait cependant que j'abandonne mon numéro de téléphone français que j'avais depuis de nombreuses années, ce que j'ai accepté en échange du service promis : "une seule carte SIM, avec les deux numéros et quand vous passerez d’un pays à l’autre, la carte s’adaptera au pays dans lequel vous êtes". 

Or à l'activation du service je découvre que cette offre n'est en fait pas du tout au point et  pleine d'inconvénients, qui ont étés PASSES SOUS SILENCE : 

ON NE M'A JAMAIS MENTIONNE que je devrait faire une synchronisation de sms pour récupérer mes sms, à chaque fois, c'est a dire 50 fois par jours, et que ce processus prendrait a chaque fois, 5 minutes, pendant lesquelles je serais joignable sur aucune des lignes..., ce qui revient a être injoignable 20 minutes par heures ce que vous conviendrez est gênant. 

ON NE M'A JAMAIS MENTIONNE bien sur tous les bugs de transmutation. la transmutation automatique de carte sim ainsi que le renvoi automatique des appels fonctionne par intermittence, il m'a été impossible de communiquer convenablement malgré un long échange avec le service client : injoignable depuis la france sur mon numéro français alors que j'étais en france, message d'itinerance alors que l'usage est local, non réception des appels une fois sur deux, non réception des sms.

Enfin cette même manipulation m'a obligée à perdre mon numéro que j'avais depuis très longtemps, avec tous les inconvénients que cela implique, sans aucun des avantages énoncé dans l'offre et par le conseiller transatel... je ne comprend pas ou est le service....

je demande alors la résiliation du contrat. Apres insistance on me dit que finalement c'est possible de récupérer mon ancien numéro, ce qu'on m'avais jusque là présenté comme impossible....  

Je résilie donc et souscrit à un abonnement chez un autre opérateur, le conseiller transatel m'assure la possibilité de la possibilité du numéro et m'assure que je resterais joignable pendant la durée légale de 10 jours après la date de prise en compte de la résiliation. Apparemment les délais légaux ne valent pas grand chose : ma ligne a été coupée le jour même. 

Enfin, vu le nombre de désagrément, les manquements successifs à leur engagements, les fautes de communication, la rétention d'information (reconnue par le service client qui m'a présenté ses excuses) j'ai fait une demande de compensation financière dont j'attend toujours des nouvelles.

je déconseille vivement transatel


----------



## eNeos (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Aucune idée de Transatel, mais perso je suis chez SFR avec le forfait Premium 15Go qui est pas mal pour des gens comme moi qui se déplacent régulièrement.
Appel fixes et mobiles illimités vers et depuis l'Europe et autres destinations, idem pour les SMS et MMS, étranger vers autre étranger fonctionne également. Data partageables entre France et étranger (15 Go dans mon cas, je crois qu'il y a d'autres propositions de Go disponibles).

Par contre, ce n'est pas gratuit... Dans les 60 euros par mois. Mais sachant qu'il y a 2 ans c'était plutôt 170 euros pour 6h et 100Mo et qu'encore avant j'avais des 300 ou 400 euros de hors forfait chaque mois en désactivant le roaming, je trouve ça finalement très raisonnable 

Le seul petit hic est qu'on a qu'un seul numéro, français, donc pas de numéro "local" ce qui peut rebuter certaines personnes. Bah, "j'te rappelle tout de suite" est devenu ma phrase fétiche 

J'ai cherché un équivalent chez un autre fournisseur (j'ai une haine farouche contre numericable, longue histoire), mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Ca viendra bien un jour... j'espère...


----------



## Nathalie.L (19 Janvier 2016)

Faut surtout pas prendre transatel sinon vos facture au lieu de 14 euro seront de plus de 200 euro pour des data que vous ne pouvez pas avoir consommé vu l utilisation uniquement pour lire des mail. Je peux pas consommer 2go en 15 jours. Sans compter que le basculement entre les 2 ligne fonctionne mal et que vous êtes injoignable.
Ne prenez pas transatel c'est une grosse arnaque et ça ne fonctionne pas.




eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Aucune idée de Transatel, mais perso je suis chez SFR avec le forfait Premium 15Go qui est pas mal pour des gens comme moi qui se déplacent régulièrement.
> Appel fixes et mobiles illimités vers et depuis l'Europe et autres destinations, idem pour les SMS et MMS, étranger vers autre étranger fonctionne également. Data partageables entre France et étranger (15 Go dans mon cas, je crois qu'il y a d'autres propositions de Go disponibles).
> ...


E


----------

